# flatbands



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

hello everyone im looking for some flatbands at the dankung site and i cant figure out which one i need to get i want long lasting ofcourse top priority the time it lasts i want it to shoot with good impact so which one do i need to take like the thickness wideness doesnt count because i still need to cut it so if u can tell me whats the best and give me a link







it will be appreciated


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I would buy Thera Band Black. It's very good stuff.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Gold, cut well, can be very light on the arm but still powerful.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

where to buy the bands and which of the 2 last the longest i use this one http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1808-finished-slingshot/ ?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

The Thera Gold will last longer but the Thera Black is faster with less pullweight. It's your decision but i would recommend you to try both.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

all my hunter bands now fit Dankung slingshots,often copied never equalled!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hiddenweaponmaker said:


> hello everyone im looking for some flatbands at the dankung site and i cant figure out which one i need to get i want long lasting ofcourse top priority the time it lasts i want it to shoot with good impact so which one do i need to take like the thickness wideness doesnt count because i still need to cut it so if u can tell me whats the best and give me a link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them ones Pallan sells should fit it, they look nice bands, or make some you can get a full roll for £28, jeff


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

is there also a webshop where i can buy from ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hiddenweaponmaker said:


> hello everyone im looking for some flatbands at the dankung site and i cant figure out which one i need to get i want long lasting ofcourse top priority the time it lasts i want it to shoot with good impact so which one do i need to take like the thickness wideness doesnt count because i still need to cut it so if u can tell me whats the best and give me a link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might consider getting on the Tex Express, he has the absolute best bands. For ease of pull and the powerful snap it delivers and they really streeeech and you cant beat the price and no shipping charge in the states. Get on the Tex Express and knock the snot out of something .


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i like to use gold but blue is thiner=faster=more power.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> i like to use gold but blue is thiner=faster=more power.


Yes if you use more of them!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> i like to use gold but blue is thiner=faster=more power.


Yes if you use more of them!
[/quote]

yes, if you buy a strip of blue ebout 5" wide that would make the bands just as powerful as gold. i use gold but i am just saying blue is just as powerful


----------



## getandistr (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been looking for Tex-shooter "Express" double-layer latex bands but I can't find ANYWHERE to buy them. Where the heck to you guys buy these bands?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

getandistr said:


> I've been looking for Tex-shooter "Express" double-layer latex bands but I can't find ANYWHERE to buy them. Where the heck to you guys buy these bands?


Private message him on the forum.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> hello everyone im looking for some flatbands at the dankung site and i cant figure out which one i need to get i want long lasting ofcourse top priority the time it lasts i want it to shoot with good impact so which one do i need to take like the thickness wideness doesnt count because i still need to cut it so if u can tell me whats the best and give me a link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them ones Pallan sells should fit it, they look nice bands, or make some you can get a full roll for £28, jeff

[/quote]

Pallans are really nice I have a set on my new PS-1, they shoot well and look good.
Or like shot in the foot say buy a roll for £28 and make your own.
Martin


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

getandistr said:


> I've been looking for Tex-shooter "Express" double-layer latex bands but I can't find ANYWHERE to buy them. Where the heck to you guys buy these bands?


I am on the vendor classifieds of this forum. Near the bottom of the first page. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mostly I cut my own bands and chinese tubes. But I like to try the ones made by the guys who sell them. I'.ll tell you what: I haven't found anything better than A+'s (Perry) "Gold Winner" bandsets for all-around performance. They are real easy on the draw, accurate, and have plenty of power for hunting small game, too.
But here's what I'm going to do. I haven't tried a set of Tex's "Express" bands yet, so I am going over to his vendor site right now to order some. Let's see how good this guy from Texas really is







. (Gonna get some more ammo from him too.)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, whattya know. He ain't selling the ammo any more.







But I ordered the bands.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

fish said:


> all my hunter bands now fit Dankung slingshots,often copied never equalled!


Hehe! Never misses a chance, this fish.


----------

